# Valeo ebike motor with 7 speed automatic gearbox



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

I just found this article about a new ebike motor with an automatic 7 speed gearbox.

Article

While I don't care about having automatic shifting, I like the combination of ebike motors and gearboxes.
That thing has even a reverse gear and anti theft lock option.






Their mtb version


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

It also has 96 torques and a cogged belt final drive. At last an internal gearbox: no more fragile derailleur hanging off the rear wheel adding to the unsprung weight of a FS MTB. If the 1st generation has 7 gears and automatic electric shifting, the 2nd will have 10 gears and push-button shifting in addition to the auto shift function.

Finally the beginning of the end! As this tech gets cheaper and more widespread it will accelerate the shift from push bikes to ebikes in all segments. Eventually MTB’s with front and rear derailleurs will be oddball curiosities on our streets and trails ridden by cranks and extreme sports enthusiasts. Although there may still be a place for the front derailleur to give a hi/lo range drivetrain on dual sport bicycles.

Also, what is to prevent them from making a bottom bracket with an internal 10 speed gearbox and no motor?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

WoodlandHills said:


> Also, what is to prevent them from making a bottom bracket with an internal 10 speed gearbox and no motor?


They already do.
=sParty


----------

